# Taking it down a different path?



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I was on the Oneway Manufacturing home page and clicked on a "Metal spinning" link there. Oneway talks about doing it on their lathes. There's a cool video of it in action MovieClipTwo but I'd never thought about how such pieces are made. Interesting, eh?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

A while back I was a little obsessed with metal spinning and looked up all the info I could about it. You can convert solid woodturning lather to do it, and I even found a guy that made his own small spinning lather from aluminium stock.
As I don't have a lathe, I ended up finding the only guy in Zagreb that still does metal spinning. It's great to watch it being done.
It's a reserging art in the US over the last few years.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Metal spinning been around for a long time, I ran a few, and made tooling for metal spinning lathes back when I was a tool and die/mold maker.

One place I worked we made the shape charge liners for the red eye missles, and the bunker buster bombs that we used to go after saddam the first time around on metal spinning lathes, made about 500,000 of them; Im sure the govt. still has some in stock.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm very cool thanks for the info all.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

gav said:


> As I don't have a lathe, I ended up finding the only guy in Zagreb that still does metal spinning. It's great to watch it being done.


Hi Gav

Where did you find him ? BTW, do you know of any s/h machinery dealers over there? I fancy getting another metal shaper. I'd had to leave my old one back in London. Mine wasn't this model but similar.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I made a bowl with Dave at a demo and a drinking cup. I still have the cup but my sister stole the bowl. Check this out. I hope it works. He is a great turning and demo's all over. Really nice guy and very patient.

Video: Turning a Metal Bowl


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> I was on the Oneway Manufacturing home page and clicked on a "Metal spinning" link there. Oneway talks about doing it on their lathes. There's a cool video of it in action MovieClipTwo but I'd never thought about how such pieces are made. Interesting, eh?


Hi Jim:

You can go in one direction and do it by hand. It's called planishing and uses a planishing stake and planishing hammer or a ball-pein hammer. At one point in history, all shaped metal was done this way. It is a real craft.

Alternatively you can go into Ornamental Turning. This is the expensive end. Just finding old Holtzapffel lathes or Rose engines is an adventure in itself.


----------

